# marriage



## throknor (Feb 11, 2012)

so if i come back here n decide to marry the woman i met shes egyptian how much time would it take for me to become a resident?


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

throknor said:


> so if i come back here n decide to marry the woman i met shes egyptian how much time would it take for me to become a resident?


Once you are married to an Egyptian I think you can apply straight away. When I married my husband we applied and I can't really remember exactly but you can either get 1, 3, or 5 year residency permit, unless things have changed, this was 10 years ago!!!


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

what I know is that it is more difficult for a man to apply for residency.


----------



## tgrear2008 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok, here is a question for you guys. 

I am American and I will be teaching in Cairo for a couple years. If I marry my Filipina girlfriend, can I bring her to Egypt?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

tgrear2008 said:


> Ok, here is a question for you guys.
> 
> I am American and I will be teaching in Cairo for a couple years. If I marry my Filipina girlfriend, can I bring her to Egypt?





I would imagine you can only bring her here if she has an American passport.. could be wrong but I have Filipina staff and I know how difficult it is to bring them in.

So if you are marrying you girlfriend and think she will be able to travel with you right away you may find this impossible.


----------



## tgrear2008 (Jan 22, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> I would imagine you can only bring her here if she has an American passport.. could be wrong but I have Filipina staff and I know how difficult it is to bring them in.
> 
> So if you are marrying you girlfriend and think she will be able to travel with you right away you may find this impossible.


Well, that's not very good news. However, we wouldn't be getting married for a while- it would be too soon at this point. But, I want to be prepared for the future. 

She is not American, and holds a Philippines passport. 

I was under the impression that I would hold a work visa with residency, and therefore my wife would qualify as well. 

I guess I am totally off the mark. I shall conduct further research on this matter.
Thanks


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

throknor said:


> so if i come back here n decide to marry the woman i met shes egyptian how much time would it take for me to become a resident?


When I married an Egyptian I was entitled to a residency visa right away.. however I was never permitted to work on them. 

Not so sure how it would be however for a man marrying an Egyptian woman since in Egypt the main earner is infact male. So from that view point maybe it why people saying it harder!


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

SHendra said:


> When I married an Egyptian I was entitled to a residency visa right away.. however I was never permitted to work on them.
> 
> Not so sure how it would be however for a man marrying an Egyptian woman since in Egypt the main earner is infact male. So from that view point maybe it why people saying it harder!


I have been married to an Egyptian woman for thirty years now and for the first time obtained a 3 year residency this year but no work allowed. So you have to have an income from elsewhere especially these days they are cracking down on illegal workers.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> I have been married to an Egyptian woman for thirty years now and for the first time obtained a 3 year residency this year but no work allowed. So you have to have an income from elsewhere especially these days they are cracking down on illegal workers.


Yes suspected it be something more like that these days. Which means then for the original thread starter he going to have to prove he has no need for work and can support his new wife anyway. But I'm guessing he would may have to show that before marrying?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I remember sitting in front of the little window at the Australian consular services in the World Trade Centre on the Corniche with my then new girlfriend (I was a widower and she devorced) applying for tourist visa's for Aussie. The Egyptian girl behind the window was not going to accept the little cross on my application saying widower, and the little cross on hers saying divorced, not if we are travelling together to Aussie. My now wife figured out the problem immediately, took the two papers back, scratched out the two crosses, and placed them both in the "engaged" block. Problem solved...that is how I became engaged in front of the little window of the Aussie consular services. Makes a good conversation piece with friends...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> I remember sitting in front of the little window at the Australian consular services in the World Trade Centre on the Corniche with my then new girlfriend (I was a widower and she devorced) applying for tourist visa's for Aussie. The Egyptian girl behind the window was not going to accept the little cross on my application saying widower, and the little cross on hers saying divorced, not if we are travelling together to Aussie. My now wife figured out the problem immediately, took the two papers back, scratched out the two crosses, and placed them both in the "engaged" block. Problem solved...that is how I became engaged in front of the little window of the Aussie consular services. Makes a good conversation piece with friends...




Lovely story ..

 shows romance is still alive n kicking lol


----------



## throknor (Feb 11, 2012)

SHendra said:


> Yes suspected it be something more like that these days. Which means then for the original thread starter he going to have to prove he has no need for work and can support his new wife anyway. But I'm guessing he would may have to show that before marrying?


so even if i get a job it will be a hassle wat if i convert to muslim?.before i comeback to egypt.im already in egypt but have to leave in 18 days lol


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

throknor said:


> so even if i get a job it will be a hassle wat if i convert to muslim?.before i comeback to egypt.im already in egypt but have to leave in 18 days lol


Religion doesn't make any differance at all.


----------



## throknor (Feb 11, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lovely story ..
> 
> shows romance is still alive n kicking lol


yeah i never thought id fall for an egyptian but shes never asked me for money and wants to pay for ger share of everything . and she said she would get a flat for when i get back here so .


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

tgrear2008 said:


> Well, that's not very good news. However, we wouldn't be getting married for a while- it would be too soon at this point. But, I want to be prepared for the future.
> 
> She is not American, and holds a Philippines passport.
> 
> ...




Arabianinights who is British and her husband Pakistani cannot bring her husband in.. she may be able to tell you why.. that is if they gave a reason.
I suspect it is much more difficult to bring a spouse in on a third world passport.
My staff are of course here to work but under a diplomatic umbrella, years ago I could fly new staff straight from the Philippines into Egypt but I have not been able to do that for at least five years.. I have to send them to the embassy I work under home country and they then have to work there for at least a month before I can bring them to Cairo.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

throknor said:


> yeah i never thought id fall for an egyptian but shes never asked me for money and wants to pay for ger share of everything . and she said she would get a flat for when i get back here so .




You are in the military?


I would check everything out as your background may be a problem for you in these troubled times


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

throknor said:


> so even if i get a job it will be a hassle wat if i convert to muslim?.before i comeback to egypt.im already in egypt but have to leave in 18 days lol


To be honest with you your question and enquiries shouldn't be about the visa.. as that's the 2nd stage. If you suceed the first stage the 2nd part will just be a headache one day at a lot of counters collecting stamps! 

Your first stage is to discover if you can infact marry your lady friend! If she is muslim by chance there no way you can marry her without converting.. just how it goes there. And even if you convert I'm going to guess there going to be some long winded process but for that someone in the know of the religion IN Egypt would be better of saying what is what. 

Visa wise has nothing to do with religion when it comes to visa's for us foreigners they don't really care about what we are. They tend to care more of what we have in terms of supporting ourselves.. especially when it come to residential visas.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

tgrear2008 said:


> Well, that's not very good news. However, we wouldn't be getting married for a while- it would be too soon at this point. But, I want to be prepared for the future.
> 
> She is not American, and holds a Philippines passport.
> 
> ...


 I think in Egypt wife means:

Dont carry a 3rd world passport but same country passport as you and same surname, then i think residence visa (no work permit) is issued for same length as yours, and essentially tied to yours.

Otherwise no go. She would need to come on her own and that is unlikely with a Philipines passport, unless she joins the umbrella scheme that exist for blue-collar labourers that comes in to work for companies and individuels in Egypt. That needs a sponsor.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> I remember sitting in front of the little window at the Australian consular services in the World Trade Centre on the Corniche with my then new girlfriend (I was a widower and she devorced) applying for tourist visa's for Aussie. The Egyptian girl behind the window was not going to accept the little cross on my application saying widower, and the little cross on hers saying divorced, not if we are travelling together to Aussie. My now wife figured out the problem immediately, took the two papers back, scratched out the two crosses, and placed them both in the "engaged" block. Problem solved...that is how I became engaged in front of the little window of the Aussie consular services. Makes a good conversation piece with friends...


I think thats really nice! I was widowed from my first husband, great man.. he proposed to me one night on a bouncy castle! lol


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

SHendra said:


> To be honest with you your question and enquiries shouldn't be about the visa.. as that's the 2nd stage. If you suceed the first stage the 2nd part will just be a headache one day at a lot of counters collecting stamps!
> 
> Your first stage is to discover if you can infact marry your lady friend! If she is muslim by chance there no way you can marry her without converting.. just how it goes there. And even if you convert I'm going to guess there going to be some long winded process but for that someone in the know of the religion IN Egypt would be better of saying what is what.
> 
> Visa wise has nothing to do with religion when it comes to visa's for us foreigners they don't really care about what we are. They tend to care more of what we have in terms of supporting ourselves.. especially when it come to residential visas.


To convert to Islam here is easy or it was .You visit al azhar with your wife to be and after a few questions bob's your uncle and you have a certificate one in Arabic and another in English. That's how it was 30 years ago.
For the marriage you will nead two witnesses and the marriage will take place at the registry office( shara aqary) which is also the real estate registry office.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> To convert to Islam here is easy or it was .You visit al azhar with your wife to be and after a few questions bob's your uncle and you have a certificate one in Arabic and another in English. That's how it was 30 years ago.
> For the marriage you will nead two witnesses and the marriage will take place at the registry office( shara aqary) which is also the real estate registry office.


For the marriage you also need a translater these days (well in 2007 when I married anyway lol) .. and the translater either need to be an offically registered one OR someone you know with at least 4 years diploma. Was pretty much the same for the divorce to in my case.. same office and people as those who married me! lol


----------



## tgrear2008 (Jan 22, 2012)

Whitedesert said:


> I think in Egypt wife means:
> 
> Dont carry a 3rd world passport but same country passport as you and same surname, then i think residence visa (no work permit) is issued for same length as yours, and essentially tied to yours.
> 
> Otherwise no go. She would need to come on her own and that is unlikely with a Philipines passport, unless she joins the umbrella scheme that exist for blue-collar labourers that comes in to work for companies and individuels in Egypt. That needs a sponsor.


Thanks for the hard truth. It's certainly a punch in the face. 

I guess I'll ask my employer for more details when I arrive. I've tried doing multiple web searches, but they were fruitless. I suppose I could inquire at the Egyptian embassy in Manila when I go visit her.

Thanks


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

tgrear2008 said:


> Thanks for the hard truth. It's certainly a punch in the face.
> 
> I guess I'll ask my employer for more details when I arrive. I've tried doing multiple web searches, but they were fruitless. I suppose I could inquire at the Egyptian embassy in Manila when I go visit her.
> 
> Thanks


 Good luck. We were good friends with a couple, American guy and Philippines wife, Chuck and Mary, but they were married, and I think Mary had a green card and was already a US citizen with US passport. They had no problems as a result. Remember Mary's food! One hell of a good cook...


----------



## throknor (Feb 11, 2012)

lol well either way im commin back got bit by the egypytian bug lol so ill just comeback here n see where that leads me lol


----------

